# Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?



## NoKnot (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leutz,

Fahre im Sommer für 3 Wochen nach Griechenland, und möchte dort seit langen mal wieder fischen.
Da ich bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ausschließlich auf Karpfen gefischt habe, fällt mir die Köderwahl ein wenig schwer.
Würde gerne mit der Spinnrute die Küste unsicher machen,habe aber keinen Schimmer welche Köder (Wobbler,Blinker,Spinner ect.) und Ködergröße ich mir anschaffen muss.
Könnt ihr mir einen Ratschlag geben?
Und kennt ihr einen Zuverlässigen Shop wo ich dann ggf. Bestellen kann?

Lg
René


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

Hi René,

wo genau wirst du sein? (GR ist groß)
Hochsommer ist so ne Sache, aber stellte man mir die Inselfrage nach der einen Rute, die ich mitnehmen würde, dann eine Spinnrute um 3m ca. 40-80g WG, dazu ne 4000er Spinnrolle.
Eine Spule mit 0,35 oder 040 Mono (zum Gründeln) und eine mit Geflecht irgendwo um 15-20 lbs (zum Spinnen).
Wegen Kunstködern schau mal im Mittelmeerthread (Suchfunktion).
Ich würde rein in den Dämmerungszeiten spinnen, Wobbler ab 12 cm, diverse Lauftiefen, Sardinendesign, evtl. Pink, Schwarz und luminous, evtl. Gummis.
Nimm ein wenig Laufblei mit (40-80g), Vorfachmaterial 0,25-0,35,
an Haken nutze ich gerne Aalhaken Gr. 6 und 4.
Köder: Wurm, falls ein Angelshop dort in der Nähe ist, ansonsten Stücke von Garnele (in Zucker einlegen, damit das Fleisch Wasser verliert und fester wird), Sardine. Kalmarstreifen halten zwar lange am Haken, habe ich aber als am unfängigsten wahrgenommen.
Sofern du an ein Boot kommst, um so besser.
Dann schaff die ein paar Pseudokaburas an, z.B. Dega Oktopus Twin Assist  oder in der Art, darüber ein Herings-/Makrelenvorfach mit mindestens 0,30mm-Seitenarmen.
Aber bevor ich weiter tippe, rück erstmal mit deinem Zielort und deiner genauen Urlaubszeit raus  .
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## NoKnot (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

Hi Baumi,

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Fahren die letzten zwei Wochen im Juli und die erdte im August.
Bewegen werden wir uns im Raum Patra und Lefkada.

Gruß
René


----------



## glavoc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

TE - hier einmal dein Revier unterwasser:
http://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@11&key=e%7CohFuercC

und:
http://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@9&key=argkFamh%7DB


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

Ich denke auch, dass du im Mittelmeerthread oder im Mallethread fündig wirst. Es gibt auch einen Montagenthread. 
Glavoc hat sicher an 30 verschiedenen Stellen genau die Frage für Kroatien schon ausführlich beantwortet. Also sollte das nicht allzu schwer sein. Mittelmeer unterscheidet sich das alles nicht so gravierend.


----------



## raubangler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> .... Mittelmeer unterscheidet sich das alles nicht so gravierend.




Na ja, vielleicht unterscheidet sich Kroatien von GR dadurch, dass es in Kroatien noch ein paar Fische gibt.....

Ich hatte in GR bisher vom Ufer aus nur mit Naturködern gefangen.
Vom Boot aus auch mit Langleine (im Golf von Korinth) - ebenfalls Naturköder.

Ich habe schon viele Angler mit Kunstköder am Strand beobachtet und noch nie gesehen, dass einer was damit gefangen hatte.


----------



## glavoc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

könnte dir jetzt tausende yt-Clips zeigen, wo mit KuKö spinnfischend gewaltige Fänge gemacht werden... ist jedoch nicht so easy die Fische zu finden und auch zum zubeissen zu überreden.
Hier mal einer meiner yt-Lieblinge:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgJcR7Y-_lk

Schau dir mal seinen Kanal an 
Der Angeldruck/Fischvorkommen dürfte in beiden Ländern recht gleich sein - aber hey, im Mittelmeer vom Ufer spinnfischen verlangt viel vom Angler ab...
lg


----------



## raubangler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

@glavoc
Ja, der kann das......
Danke für den Link.

Ich bin mal ein paar Stunden mit einem Wurfnetzfischer spazieren gegangen.
War erstaunlich, was der alles im Wasser sehen konnte.
Am Ende konnte ich auch schon die Fische in der ersten Welle sehen.


----------



## glavoc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

richtig! Der kann das. Habe genau dieses Video verlinkt, weil man sich da Kunstköder und Führung, Spot und das leise anschleichen an denselben, sowie die Strömungskante an der die Futterfische stehen, erkennen kann. Fast Lehrbuchartig - auch der Biss erfolgt dann perfekt an dieser wichtigen Kante/Stelle.

PS ja die Wurfnetzfischerei... eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Methode bei uns in Kroatien...nicht eine Handvoll betreibt das heute noch. Ähnlich selten geworden, wie jemand der mit Sprengstoffen fischt...


----------



## NoKnot (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

Dieser besagte "Mittelmeer" Thread, ist das der "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer"?


----------



## hans albers (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

si klaro..

acker dich da mal durch...

wobei ich meinen vorpostern zustimmen muss,
im mittelmeer mit der spinne erfolgreich sein, ist einiges an arbeit und
laufen/klettern.
auch köderauswahl, bzw. führung ist nicht unwichtig. 

naturköder sind jedenfalls nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## NoKnot (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*

Werde mich da mal durchkämpfen!


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*



hans albers schrieb:


> naturköder sind jedenfalls nicht das schlechteste.



Ja, da hat Hans Recht!#6 
Zumal du als Karpfenangler mit deinen Kombos perfekt auf Doraden angeln könntest - machen viele so & schaut bissle so aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2b7ZWFPrk

Anköderung von Sardelen (drei versch. Möglichkeiten)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwgWAlqhQEY
Anködern von Bibi/Koreano Würmern:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpE-Pn7_0BM

Wenn du es tatsächlich mit der Spinne erreichen willst, hier mal meine letzte Erklärung dazu:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326353

Hoffe du kannst da etwas an Info herauslesen...
Wichtige Reihenfolge ist:
*Wo* steht *welcher Fisch* und *was* und *wann* jagt er?
(Also *Stelle *und *Tiefe*!) - mit der jeweiligen Wetterlage, Strömung, Windrichtung & eventl. Tide, Mondphase etc. kombiniert...
Wenn du das raus hast, mußte wissen, wie du mit deinem Kunstköder umgehst um die an hohen Angeldruck gewöhnten, mit 20m Sichtweite im klarstem Meer sehr Vorfach scheuen und mißtrauischen Räuber dennoch zu "triggern", also trotzdem diese zum zuschnappen zu "überreden"...(sind keine Hechte oder Forellen!).
Hinzu kommt, sehr früh oder in der Dämmerung wie Hans schon schrieb, am teils doch recht steinigen und felsigem Ufer teilweise Kilometerweit entlangzuwandern/klettern sowie eventl. hunderte Würfe zu machen...das hat aber gar nix mit Entspannung und Urlaub zu tun^^
dir lg und viel Erfolg
#h


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fischen in Griechenland......Köderwahl!?!?*



glavoc schrieb:


> ...das hat aber gar nix mit Entspannung und Urlaub zu tun



Volle Zustimmung Glavoc! Ich verbuche das urlaubliche Angeln als "Positiven Stress"


----------

